# no receptacle in bathroom



## chuckd83 (Feb 15, 2019)

I have a rental property with no receptacles in the bathroom. I'd like to add one. The light switch box has hot, neutral, and ground. The box is attached to a stud.

What's the best way to route the cable into the existing light box to a separate old work box within the same stud bay cavity? Thanks for any help.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

This is a forum for pros, not for people who put their fingers where they don’t belong.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Try our sister site: www.diychatroom.com


----------



## chuckd83 (Feb 15, 2019)

99cents said:


> This is a forum for pros, not for people who put their fingers where they don’t belong.


I am a licensed electrician and a professional electrical engineer. Easiest would be to replace the switch with a switch/GFCI combo, but exploring all options. A separate receptacle would look nicer.

1. Make a splice in the attic with a junction box.
2. Destroy existing box to route the wire with two old work boxes.
3. Some other solution I haven't thought of?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Any engineer worth his weight in salt would would write up a set of specs that would at least contain the drywall stripping of the bathroom, rewiring, spec grade devices, and...

No receptacle in the bathroom means old, old, old. So a panel change, and a qualified electrical contractor to bring that bathroom up to current standards.

Note to self: Get 99 in here to fix stuff, I also don't have a bathroom receptacle so wet shave. :vs_mad:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Chuck you cannot compliantly add a gfci off the circuit in the bathroom unless that bathroom is on a 20 amp circuit and a separate circuit that doesn't feed anywhere else in the building. Another option is to run a separate circuit for the receptacle.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

chuckd83 said:


> I am a licensed electrician and a professional electrical engineer. Easiest would be to replace the switch with a switch/GFCI combo, but exploring all options. A separate receptacle would look nicer.
> 
> 1. Make a splice in the attic with a junction box.
> 2. Destroy existing box to route the wire with two old work boxes.
> 3. Some other solution I haven't thought of?


Seriously?

An electrician with 3 months OJT would run a new circuit and do it right.

What do you normally engineer?


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

chuckd83 said:


> I have a rental property with no receptacles in the bathroom. I'd like to add one. The light switch box has hot, neutral, and ground. The box is attached to a stud.
> 
> 
> 
> *What's the best way to route the cable into the existing light box to a separate old work box within the same stud bay cavity? Thanks for any help.*


Make a B-line

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Seriously?
> 
> An electrician with 3 months OJT would run a new circuit and do it right.
> 
> What do you normally engineer?


Probably an electronics engineer, not a building wiring engineer. As such, he should be banned immediately.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

ibtl


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> Probably an electronics engineer, not a building wiring engineer. As such, he should be banned immediately.


Not one that should be doing wiring that could injure someone.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

These days MOST EEs are digital mavens.

They wildly over-rate their expertise visa vis field wiring -- as they are clueless.

You don't see me designing micro-chips -- nor visiting their web sites.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Just install a GFCI/Switch combo like everyone else, $25 and done.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

HackWork said:


> Just install a GFCI/Switch combo like everyone else, $25 and done.


$25,000.00 after the fire.


----------



## chuckd83 (Feb 15, 2019)

HackWork said:


> Just install a GFCI/Switch combo like everyone else, $25 and done.


Thanks. I may do that or run a new circuit. I have two spare 20 A breakers.

And I am a PE in power engineering. Work up to 500 kV. I admit 240 V wiring is not my everyday job, that’s why I asked. Tough crowd.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

As long as it’s not in tile, I would pry the old box off the stud and put in a two gang. Get a plastic nail-on box and cut the nails and bracket holding the nails. Cut the Sheetrock bigger to fit new two gang and use drywall screws to screw the box to the stud. Screw from inside the box. 

It’s usuall easier to pry the box off, instead of snaking down to the old box. Especially if it’s an old metal box. They never really had a lot of room anyhow. Definitely not for a GFI combo.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

New 20 amp circuit is optional in a rental. Insurance is not.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

chuckd83 said:


> Thanks. I may do that or run a new circuit. I have two spare 20 A breakers.
> 
> And I am a PE in power engineering. Work up to 500 kV. I admit 240 V wiring is not my everyday job, that’s why I asked. Tough crowd.


Yes, we’re a tough crowd. This isn’t a DIY site. A first year apprentice could do this job easy.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

chuckd83 said:


> Thanks. I may do that or run a new circuit. I have two spare 20 A breakers.
> 
> And I am a PE in power engineering. Work up to 500 kV. I admit *240 V wiring* is not my everyday job, that’s why I asked. Tough crowd.


If you have 240v to a bathroom you are either in Europe or your thinking is really off base.

This is where filling out your profile would help those trying to answer you immensely.


----------



## chuckd83 (Feb 15, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> If you have 240v to a bathroom you are either in Europe or your thinking is really off base.
> 
> This is where filling out your profile would help those trying to answer you immensely.


Europe/IEC is 230V...fyi. Thanks to all who were helpful.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

chuckd83 said:


> Europe/IEC is 230V...fyi. Thanks to all who were helpful.


If your an electrician at home and an engineer at work, what are you in the bathroom?


EUROPEAN!

LOL

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

I call BS on the “licensed electrician” claim. 

Like already stated, a first year apprentice could do this job.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Here, a power engineer isn’t an engineer. College diploma, no ring.


----------



## chuckd83 (Feb 15, 2019)

I wire SEL and GE relays, 345 MVA transforms, 15 kV switchgear, etc. Not house wire. I can upload my PE and journeyman license if needed.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

chuckd83 said:


> I wire SEL and GE relays, 345 MVA transforms, 15 kV switchgear, etc. Not house wire. I can upload my PE and journeyman license if needed.


It would not help. Anyone can find my licenses and post links to them as if they were their very own. 
Its clear you do not belong here. But since you took the time to fill out your profile, we will just wait and see if you do belong.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

chuckd83 said:


> I wire SEL and GE relays, 345 MVA transforms, 15 kV switchgear, etc. Not house wire. I can upload my PE and journeyman license if needed.


When you say journeyman, is it only for high voltage, like a lineman? Just curious how it works there. For instance, I am a licenced electrician but can not work on high voltage. Strictly construction and maintenance of 750 volts and under.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

chuckd83 said:


> I wire SEL and GE relays, 345 MVA transforms, 15 kV switchgear, etc. Not house wire. I can upload my PE and journeyman license if needed.


Don’t bother, absolutely no one cares


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

chuckd83 said:


> I wire SEL and GE relays, 345 MVA transforms, 15 kV switchgear, etc. Not house wire. I can upload my PE and journeyman license if needed.


But you can't figure out how to wire a GFCI?


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Chuck you cannot compliantly add a gfci off the circuit in the bathroom unless that bathroom is on a 20 amp circuit and a separate circuit that doesn't feed anywhere else in the building. Another option is to run a separate circuit for the receptacle.


Shows what you know Dennis! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


chuckd83 said:


> I am a licensed electrician and a professional electrical engineer.






chuckd83 said:


> 3. Some other solution I haven't thought of?


And to properly answer your question @chuckd83, yes- *HIRE A PROFESSIONAL LICENSED ELECTRICIAN TO DO THE JOB COMPLIANTLY.*


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

chuckd83 said:


> Europe/IEC is 230V...fyi. Thanks to all who were helpful.


Bottom line is you don't have 240v in your bathroom and you wouldn't be wiring up a GFCI to 240v to run your curling iron. 


Nice try though!


If you live close enough my 7 year old grandson can wire up that bathroom to code for for you, cheap!


----------



## Golfer1633 (Jan 22, 2019)

Jesus, all the criticism and no help. 

Chuckd - given your light box has a hot neutral and ground, you can splice from there to a new receptacle. Run the appropriate size romex down the wall to the location of the old work box you want to place. You'll need to fish a new hot wire down to the switch box to feed the spice otherwise your receptacle will only work when the light is on - Install a new GFCI receptacle in the box and call it a day. If you have old romex feeding the switch box and light box you will likely need to open the wall and run new romex from the two boxes. If you have conduit then you can fish it.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

For the OP: 

It's a total waste of your time to install field wiring in your own home. 

Imagine that you're a high-power marine Diesel mechanic// operator.

Then imagine the same talent being wasted on the common automobile.

Wrong tools, zero field experience, and yet suitable talent is only a phone call away.

The ONLY DIY I perform is either in my field of knowledge -- or I'm backed into it because I can't hire decent talent. (The typical auto mechanic can't solve digital issues with modern cars. Everyone I've run into is totally lost. It's the Dealer or bust.)

The tools required to bang out your solution is not something that you should waste $$$$ trying to acquire. No matter how 'smart' a fellow is, his first handy work is going to look like cr$#. 

It's like picking up a musical instrument. Having listened to music for years is no substitute. Even theory is no help. 

As for your area of expertise -- no-one here can use it. This crowd is overwhelmingly oriented to medium voltages and below. You're not.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Golfer1633 said:


> Jesus, all the criticism and no help.


That’s because we don’t want DIY’rs on this site. We have a sister site for them, this one is only for apprentices and electricians.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

eddy current said:


> That’s because we don’t want DIY’rs on this site. We have a sister site for them, this one is only for apprentices and electricians.


It's actually worse than DIY. DIY is putting yourself and you own family at risk. In this situation he is putting other people at risk. 

Notice Golfer1633 is the only one to complain that we didn't help the OP, that's because Golfer1633 is also someone who came here asking how to do things that he shouldn't be doing and got his thread closed.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Teck cable.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

chuckd83 said:


> I wire SEL and GE relays, 345 MVA transforms, 15 kV switchgear, etc. Not house wire. I can upload my PE and journeyman license if needed.


Don't feel bad, Albert Einstein wouldn't have known how to do it either.:wink:

Nor would have Leonardo Da Vinci


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Golfer1633 said:


> Jesus, all the criticism and no help.
> 
> Chuckd - given your light box has a hot neutral and ground, you can splice from there to a new receptacle. Run the appropriate size romex down the wall to the location of the old work box you want to place. You'll need to fish a new hot wire down to the switch box to feed the spice otherwise your receptacle will only work when the light is on - Install a new GFCI receptacle in the box and call it a day. If you have old romex feeding the switch box and light box you will likely need to open the wall and run new romex from the two boxes. If you have conduit then you can fish it.


The original post isn't a question a journeyman should ever need to ask.

It's like a supposed journeyman asking about how to replace the breaker panel in his own home, not a question you'd expect from a pro.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

readydave8 said:


> Don't feel bad, Albert Einstein wouldn't have known how to do it either.:wink:
> 
> Nor would have Leonardo Da Vinci


I could see Einstein having an issue but I'd like to think the guy that could come up with the design for a helicopter wouldn't be all that lost in installing a GFCI..


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Golfer1633 said:


> Chuckd - given your light box has a hot neutral and ground, you can splice from there to a new receptacle. Run the appropriate size romex down the wall to the location of the old work box you want to place. You'll need to fish a new hot wire down to the switch box to feed the spice otherwise your receptacle will only work when the light is on - Install a new GFCI receptacle in the box and call it a day. If you have old romex feeding the switch box and light box you will likely need to open the wall and run new romex from the two boxes. If you have conduit then you can fish it.


Nice step by step DIY instructions.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> Nice step by step DIY instructions.


Wonder why the age of the romex would affect fishing?

But conduit won't?

Do DIYers "fish" conduit?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

chuckd83 said:


> Europe/IEC is 230V...fyi. Thanks to all who were helpful.


I live in Philippines and everything is 240 volts and up and yuh a nice 60 HZ system to boot .,, 

Now to answer the oringal question .,, I doubt it cuz the switch in bathroom is already wired on other circuit and you do need a delicated circuit to the bathroom GFCI .,, just look up in NEC code book it will tell ya pretty clear.

Ohh by the way you say rental unit ? make sure you are licensed for that. ( many inspectors are strict on this )


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

It's funny watching a noob teach a non-electrician how to do electrical work on an electrical Pro site lol.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

chuckd83 said:


> What's the best way to route the cable into the existing light box to a separate old work box within the same stud bay cavity? Thanks for any help.


Preferably with conductors.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

HertzHound said:


> As long as it’s not in tile, I would pry the old box off the stud and put in a two gang. Get a plastic nail-on box and cut the nails and bracket holding the nails. Cut the Sheetrock bigger to fit new two gang and use drywall screws to screw the box to the stud. Screw from inside the box.
> 
> It’s usuall easier to pry the box off, instead of snaking down to the old box. *Especially if it’s an old metal box. They never really had a lot of room anyhow. Definitely not for a GFI combo.*


The only issues I have had fitting a GFCI/Switch combo into a bathroom switchbox is the tile not being cut large enough, which requires some nipping, or the old method of wrapping the grounds outside the box and then under a screw driven in from the outside. In this situation I have had to use the oscillating tool to clip off the 1/8" of screw threads that entered the box and prevented the device from going in.

Other than that, I always get the combo device in.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

frenchelectrican said:


> I live in Philippines and everything is 240 volts and up and yuh a nice 60 HZ system to boot .,,


 

You live in the Philippines?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

CoolWill said:


> frenchelectrican said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Philippines and everything is 240 volts and up and yuh a nice 60 HZ system to boot .,,
> ...


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

It's warmer than Paris - or Wisconsin.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

telsa said:


> It's warmer than Paris - or Wisconsin.


I dont know which is warmer now at your location or my location .,,, but heard the news that ya got nice snow near your location now.,,

ya have to watch the dammed polar bears coming to sniff ya .,, :vs_laugh::devil3:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> I dont know which is warmer now at your location or my location .,,, but heard the news that ya got nice snow near your location now.,,
> 
> ya have to watch the dammed polar bears coming to sniff ya .,, :vs_laugh::devil3:


Polar bears in Cali......that would be two prayers answered!


----------



## cdslotz (Jun 10, 2008)

99cents said:


> Yes, we’re a tough crowd. This isn’t a DIY site. A first year apprentice could do this job easy.


Good grief....the guy said he was licenced and has a freaking EE.

Just because he doesn't apply his licence, or use it at all, doesn't mean he deserves to be mocked and told he doesn't deserve advise.
I say he has the credentials to be here and ask anything from the pros, and get a respectful answer.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

cdslotz said:


> Good grief....the guy said he was licenced and has a freaking EE.
> 
> Just because he doesn't apply his licence, or use it at all, doesn't mean he deserves to be mocked and told he doesn't deserve advise.
> I say he has the credentials to be here and ask anything from the pros, and get a respectful answer.


Nope, not even close. He proved that he should not be doing that work in a rental house.

Someone doing electrical work in a rental house shouldn’t come online to ask the pros, he should be a pro.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

cdslotz said:


> Good grief....the guy said he was licenced and has a freaking EE.
> 
> Just because he doesn't apply his licence, or use it at all, doesn't mean he deserves to be mocked and told he doesn't deserve advise.
> I say he has the credentials to be here and ask anything from the pros, and get a respectful answer.


Reguardless of he uses it or not, if he actually had it, he would know this simple answer that all first years know.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Wonder why the age of the romex would affect fishing?
> 
> But conduit won't?
> 
> Do DIYers "fish" conduit?


I'm wondering why just a hot to "feed the splice", and why no neuch., or ground? I can see it now, every time he turns off the bathroom light, the GFI trips. And no dedicated 20a. ckt.? (unless they're still on the 2014 code cycle).


----------



## Golfer1633 (Jan 22, 2019)

HackWork has never had to ask for any help with electrical he came out of the womb with a wire in one hand and pair of pliers in the other. Unfortunately his head was no where to be found.


----------



## Golfer1633 (Jan 22, 2019)

HackWork said:


> It's funny watching a noob teach a non-electrician how to do electrical work on an electrical Pro site lol.


Well what else are you going to do when you have nothing better to do...


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Golfer1633 said:


> HackWork has never had to ask for any help with electrical he came out of the womb with a wire in one hand and pair of pliers in the other. Unfortunately his head was no where to be found.



I think I'm going to like this guy. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

That was a rough iron he was swinging!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Golfer1633 said:


> HackWork has never had to ask for any help with electrical he came out of the womb with a wire in one hand and pair of pliers in the other. Unfortunately his head was no where to be found.


I have the strangest erection right now.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Brings back memories, don't it?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Golfer1633 said:


> HackWork has never had to ask for any help with electrical he came out of the womb with a wire in one hand and pair of pliers in the other. Unfortunately his head was no where to be found.


Let’s see if maybe you’re willing to be helped. Both you and the OP of this thread asked questions that clearly show you’re trying to do something that you absolutely should not be doing. Your thread was shut down, this one is still open for some reason.

I ask questions all the time, some of them very noobish. But I’m not asking questions about doing something that I’m not supposed to be doing. I’m not putting peoples lives in danger like you and the OP of this thread are. 

Now, are you going to be a mature adult and act like a future professional and accept that? Or are you going to be a pissy little first-year apprentice who is mad because we didn’t help him kill a family, like you have been acting?


----------



## cdslotz (Jun 10, 2008)

> Your thread was shut down, this one is still open for some reason.


because he's qualified to be here.

maybe he should post about terminating and PM'ing 15KW switchgear....then let's see who the experts are.....lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

cdslotz said:


> because he's qualified to be here.
> 
> maybe he should post about terminating and PM'ing 15KW switchgear....then let's see who the experts are.....lol


Why are you stuck with this one sided apples and oranges argument?


Here's an analogy for you:

While an MD is more than qualified to start an IV for you it would still be better if you had a phlebotomist or even a nurse do it for you. 

An all three would be qualified medical 'professionals'.


----------



## cdslotz (Jun 10, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Why are you stuck with this one sided apples and oranges argument?
> 
> 
> Here's an analogy for you:
> ...


so.....would the MD not be qualified to post in the phlebotomisttalk forum?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

cdslotz said:


> because he's qualified to be here.
> 
> maybe he should post about terminating and PM'ing 15KW switchgear....then let's see who the experts are.....lol


Nobody cares about terminating 15kv switchgear here. Does that regularly come up as a topic of conversation? Maybe once in a blue moon and when it does it might get 4 replies. Not exactly a forum blockbuster.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Pretty good. 63 replies for a diy'er I like it.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

If you do not have years of experience sneaking wires around a house then something as simple as adding a new run from the panel to the receptacle is a nightmare. As i do not own any wood drill bits especially the extended or flexible ones i figure its cheaper to have a local romex runner come do the job. 

The last job i looked at in my own home i calculated 95 in parts (there will be left overs that i will probably never need) 40 in tools and probably 2-3 hrs work. The local guy quoted me about 150-200 over the phone including materials and had the job done in less than a hour.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

gpop said:


> If you do not have years of experience sneaking wires around a house then something as simple as adding a new run from the panel to the receptacle is a nightmare. As i do not own any wood drill bits especially the extended or flexible ones i figure its cheaper to have a local romex runner come do the job.
> 
> The last job i looked at in my own home i calculated 95 in parts (there will be left overs that i will probably never need) 40 in tools and probably 2-3 hrs work. The local guy quoted me about 150-200 over the phone including materials and had the job done in less than a hour.


Bingo!

The tool outlay ALONE makes his DIY project absolute folly for him. :surprise:

When I roll up, I'm loaded for bear. I have many thousands of dollars invested in my tools. Many are so rare that other electricians are astonished. The result is that I can fly through situations that have others tearing the walls open.

Which is where our Original Poster is sitting.

To top it off, he can't possibly perform at a professional level. 

It's going to look like a jerk performed the work... while costing him waaay too much time.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

cdslotz said:


> because he's qualified to be here.


 He is qualified to be here, but he should not be posting this thread.



> maybe he should post about terminating and PM'ing 15KW switchgear....then let's see who the experts are.....lol


If I asked how to wire up 15KW switchgear, I would expect the same responses that he received in this thread. The difference is that I am licensed and insured to install that gear, but I know my place.



cdslotz said:


> so.....would the MD not be qualified to post in the phlebotomisttalk forum?


No one is saying that he shouldn't be posting here.

We are saying that he should not be asking how to do illegal work on a rental house, since he clearly doesn't know what he is doing.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

HackWork said:


> He is qualified to be here, but he should not be posting this thread.
> 
> 
> If I asked how to wire up 15KW switchgear, I would expect the same responses that he received in this thread. The difference is that I am licensed and insured to install that gear, but I know my place.
> ...


Harry Callahan: Well, you're a good _man_, lieutenant. A good _man_ always _knows his limitations_...
https://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Magnum_Force


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

cdslotz said:


> so.....would the MD not be qualified to post in the phlebotomisttalk forum?


Technically YES but the vampires would be all over the doc for having ZERO stick experience.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I could see Einstein having an issue but I'd like to think the guy that could come up with the design for a helicopter wouldn't be all that lost in installing a GFCI..


I suspect that either one could do it

but judging by work usually done by intelligent and creative DIY'ers, I wouldn't be surprised if the result was not code compliant

some of that stuff in "Gems" could be considered creative solutions


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

readydave8 said:


> I suspect that either one could do it
> 
> but judging by work usually done by intelligent and creative DIY'ers, I wouldn't be surprised if the result was not code compliant
> 
> some of that stuff in "Gems" could be considered creative solutions


True but as you reference 'code' and 'creative' are not always synonymous.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

99cents said:


> Teck cable.


Yup. Teck Cable. He'll need 3 conductor #3 copper Teck Cable. That'll go from the existing panel, around the outside of the building, to the new sub-panel in the bedroom to feed the new bathroom circuit. Oh and he'll have to change the existing panel too. Oh, and upgrade the whole service... Don't want to overload the existing system. It'll need a 200 amp service (so he has 100 amps for that sub-panel.) Then, once all of that is complete, you'll want to install a 20 amp split receptacle fed from a 2 pole 20 amp GFCI breaker of the Class A type. Don't want to overload that circuit with power bars remember. OH, and don't forget the permit!




daveEM said:


> Any engineer worth his weight in salt would would write up a set of specs that would at least contain the drywall stripping of the bathroom, rewiring, spec grade devices, and...
> 
> No receptacle in the bathroom means old, old, old. So a panel change, and a qualified electrical contractor to bring that bathroom up to current standards.
> 
> Note to self: Get 99 in here to fix stuff, I also don't have a bathroom receptacle so wet shave. :vs_mad:


And to get the panel installed, and the new receptacle installed for the bathroom, you'll have to gut the bathroom as daveEM has said... And for that, don't forget the building permit! AND if you're going this far, you might as well re-wire the entire building to bring it up to current GFCI and AFCI codes as required!


Simple job. I'm sure it can be done in 3 to 5 weeks by a first year apprentice.


----------



## cdslotz (Jun 10, 2008)

look at all the resi geniuses piling on....


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

cdslotz said:


> > Your thread was shut down, this one is still open for some reason.
> 
> 
> because he's qualified to be here.
> ...


15kW or 15kv? I work on stuff rated more than 15kw all the time, as do the resi guys posting in this thread. 15kV is a dofferent story, but I am still licensed to do it since NH doesnt have voltage caps on electrician licensing, regardless of whether we are qualified to do it or not.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

cdslotz said:


> look at all the resi geniuses piling on....


People have replied to all of your posts with reasonable discussion, yet all you do is cry like this.

Hyperbole like this will get you nowhere. Grow up.


----------

